# CPC outpatient coder 3 yr experience looking for job in NW region or remote position



## clcutting (Mar 9, 2019)

Caitlin Cutting
EMail:clcutting00@gmail.com


Objective

Looking for a position where my coding, technology, and organizational skills can be used to help a company to reach their goals.  

Education

Certified Professional Coder Certification 
AAPC-CPC Aug 2016
CPT, ICD-9, ICD-10, HCPCs

Accounting Assistant AAS-Bookkeeping Emphasis Technical Certificate May 2013
North Idaho College. Coeur d’Alene, Idaho.

Associate of Science. General Studies. May 2009
North Idaho College. Coeur d’Alene, Idaho.  3.5 G.P.A.

     Coding Skills

Knowledge of CPT, ICD 10, and HCPCs coding
Skilled in outpatient/ER coding
Knowledge of coding and billing guidelines
Developed abilities to decipher and analyze source documents
Knowledge of the CMS 1500 form
Very sound knowledge of medical terminology, anatomy, and physiology

     Technology Skills

Efficient in Meditech, 3M Coder, Greenway Primesuite
Developed skills with 10-Key and type 50 wpm
Efficient in Microsoft Office programs
Operated scanners and various office equipment

     Communication and Organizational Skills

Detail-oriented 
Proven ability to multi-task
Proven strong work ethic
Developed interpersonal communication skills
Organized a company’s filing system manually and electronically
Distributed documents to appropriate providers
Proven abilities for verbal and written communication

Employment

July 2016 - Dec 2018 Western Medical Associates
Coeur d’Alene, Idaho 
Medical Coder

Jan 2002-July 2016, Health Care for Women
Coeur d’Alene, Idaho 
Administrative Assistant


----------

